# New website let me knwo what you think



## dknox29 (May 9, 2011)

I just started my website last week. Let me know what you think. I will be adding pix within the next few days of almost everything. The website features T-shirts, wristbands, and will eventually have bumper stickers, hoodies, and more. It is a vulgar website, so don't be offended. If you are don't click on the link. 

www.sociallysickshirts.com


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

There is no link.... and how vulgar is the site? That will be a huge turn off to a lot of people.


----------



## dknox29 (May 9, 2011)

Catbox said:


> There is no link.... and how vulgar is the site? That will be a huge turn off to a lot of people.


It may turn some people away, but I wouldn't want them looking at the site n e ways. Its not ridiculously bad. Just funny to alot of peoples and might step on other peoples feet.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

dknox29 said:


> It may turn some people away, but I wouldn't want them looking at the site n e ways. Its not ridiculously bad. Just funny to alot of peoples and might step on other peoples feet.


Not sure who the lot of people are as the text is old worn out stuff from years gone by. Furthermore you can not really see the shirts as they do not magnify when clicked. Not sure who is going to buy these as the target audience doesn't have a credit card or money to buy their own clothes and surely mom and dad are not going to let them wear it. 

I think it is great to be edgy but this is a weak attempt to be edgy for the the sake of being edgey.


----------



## Red Leaf (Feb 2, 2011)

Not even speaking about the content, I would say that you should have some shirts right there in peoples faces when they get to the site. Also there is no zoom on the shirts and they are small and hard to read


----------



## outdoorplay (Jan 28, 2010)

Think you need to find a new Idea. 

I don't see you working your way out of your day job.

Sorry to be so blunt but it is what it is


----------



## RobertG (Oct 13, 2010)

This is very strange to me; why would I decide to intentionally be offended?
No, i did not click the link.

Robert.


----------



## SherSher1 (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm not knocking your idea but its not for me. I did click the link but I didn't go pass the first page, I guess I don't have the sence of humor that your looking for. Good luck on your future endeavors.


----------



## Bear214 (Sep 5, 2010)

Disregarding the actual content. The images are to small to read as was mentioned you should consider adding ability to zoom. At the least, then consider including the text of the front and back in the description.


----------



## UBO (Dec 7, 2008)

If you have the actual pictures of the t-shirts, it might give a better idea of how it looks.


----------



## MiEmb (Jan 29, 2011)

Black text on grey background is hard to read, then there is white text on the right just jumping from the page. You may want to play with colors to balance the contrast and keep the focus on shirts.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

As for the Site Design: Get some real photos on the site, make the images clickable so the potential customer can get a close up, lose that big Paypal button at the top of the page. Why is that the first thing you see? Move that to the bottom out of the way. The gray is very hard to read on the black. On the wristband page you have image place holders....screams amateur. No real contact info, just an email address which will not cut it for most online shoppers, you have a blog with the last post in June....it's August, if you are going to blog update it regularly or remove it. 

As for the content: I was bored from the jump. Nothing stuck out as unique. It is the same ole stuff. If that is the way you want to take you tees, more power to you but come up with some great imagery or ideas that has not already been done to death. With a name like socially sick I was prepared to see some really offensive material but it was lame at best.

JMO,
Katrina


----------

